# recently shot 1911-A1



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I rented a 1911-A1 9mm. I am wondering how much a good one would cost used. I have a $600 spending limit


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## evsapi (Dec 7, 2007)

The 9mm 1911's ARE cool as hell. A neat way to start into the 1911 craze.


----------

